# Opening an ebay shop



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Does anyone here run an ebay store?
What goes into it? 
Any hints/tips/advice?

After looking around and finding some very interesting prices on popular car parts eek I'm considering opening a small ebay shop mainly specialising in LED car bulbs.

Alan

Edit: I'll also be selling locally (cash in hand), I think this would actually generate more sales than online. Hmmmmm.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I do :wave:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

PM me Mat - give us a link


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok.... Won't be able to give advice though due to conflict of interest


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

i have a clothes shop on there and to be honest its a horrid place to trade, ebay constantly moaning about your seller dashboard not being 100% i charged £1.50 to send a pair of shoes and a pair of jeans to london 1st class monday the person ticked 4s and 0 for postage charges i give up ! 
plus you have the one sided feedback system which is a joke, once i have cleared all the junk i have to clear i will be the first to stick my two fingers up to ebay hate the place,


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Wouldn't bother now, you'll never compete with the chinese tat that's on ther 10 led 501s for 99p! Plus the hassle from evilbay and dodgy buyers it's not worth the chump change imho.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Aye - did a bit more digging and there's no way I could compete
I think I'll still buy a load and pawn them off to locals though - they'd be more than willing to buy


----------

